# Godzilla eats Spaniard at Fidos 15/06/2014



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Had every intention to go fishing at Fidos in the morning yak on car and car packed. Woke up early in the morning was tired and feeling cold and my excuse to myself was I wanted to watch England play Italy in the World Cup. Watched the game which was disappointing given I was going for the poms and looked outside to see a magic day. I was then kicking myself for not going. Anyway managed to talk the Mrs into letting me have an arvo session. Clive (Safa) said to me on Saturday I should try the arvo instead of the morning. Ended up getting on the water about 2:15pm by myself launched from Fingal Beach and paddled in the usual direction around the sanctuary and then out the back to fish Fidos. My intent was to catch Mackerel or a Hoo so I was trolling the usual Mackerel rig that I copied from one of Yaqdogs via Youtube. Anyway I had only been to Cook twice before and both with Clive and some of the Palmy crew, never really took much notice of where Fidos was as I just tended to follow everyone else. This time round I couldn't seem to find it and think I went way past it straight of the back of Cook for a further half hour paddle. It got to about 4pm and thought I better start trolling back as I was conscious of how early it's getting dark these days and didn't want to be out in the dark. Wind dropped right off at about 4pm and conditions were great, I had a good feeling and then it happened my reel started screaming, Yeaha....Godzilla is on. Some big runs and I was conscious of my first outing out there when I lost a Spaniard because he was caught in my other line. I put the rod down and just focused on pulling in my other line it felt like it took for ever winding the bugger in. In the meantime my reel is still screaming, finally I got to it and started to work him to the yak, it felt like a 20 minute battle but probably wasn't as long as that. Got him to the yak gaffed him first attempt, then the problem was getting him in the Yak, my centre hatch is only small and not big enough to get him in so I attempted to get him into the front well but even that didn't have enough room forward of the well to accommodate this bugger. Got him in and left his tail and Gaff hanging out until he calmed down. I brought the rods in and paddled my arse off back to the beach as I knew I didn't have much time before dark and couldn't afford another hookup time wise. Got back on the beach just as the sun was about to disappear and was completely knackered from the paddle back and the adrenalin pumping. I was stoked my biggest spaniard thus far, would like to get another before the season is over or even better my first Hoo.
Here is a video of my catch, the quality is not the best as its only a cheap action camera from Big W but never the less still does the job and captures the excitment.
Cheers Justin




























mod edit : embed video


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

salticrak said:


> Good work man. Seems like you are out fishing Safa right now.Gotta love those fish
> I think Safa frantically rebuilding his pack, after the shellacking his last mob got on Straddie. Before you sign on the dotted line ask him what inducements he offers? Oh and don't go fishing with a bloke called Dougie.


Thanks mate think it must be some beginners luck, NO can't outfish Safa, he won't give me anymore of his tips! 
Cheers Justin


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

bertros said:


> Awesome work mate... that's a top catch, and should partly make up for the performance against the Italians. That little rod carrying system you've added to get through the surf is genius too. Add a few bags to cover the reels and it would be the ducks nuts.


Thanks Matt, Yeah came up with that idea after breaking a rod trying to put them in and take them out of the forward well, works a treat. I have a bungee loop at the end near the reel and loop it around so they cant slide out, I have been looking at some reel covers neoprene ones etc, just havent got round to getting them yet, just more shit to take with you but I know it will save the reels in time!
Cheers Justin


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

missingdna said:


> a few more catches like that and ya gunna have to join the "latte brigade" and go glass....even if its just for the laaarge hatch....


Mate I'm convinced already thats the only way to go, it shits me that I can't get rods and fish in that centre hatch, but gotta talk the Mrs into it. I think she is hoping it's just a fad, but I'm hooked!  
Cheers Justin


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Lazybugger said:


> Nice Spaniard. How long did he go?
> 
> BTW congrats, your a bastard.
> 
> ...


Yea thought about something like that but just like the fact with the tubes they are easy to slide in and out, I have the latest Penn Spinfisher SSV completely sealed, it's been drowned in the surf and have pulled it apart with no signs of water penetration, bloody reel is tough as nails planning on getting some more. The Penn overhead is another story it doesnt like the salt, have to keep cleaning and the grease up to it.
Fish was 1.2 meter 13 kg.

Cheers Justin


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

The palmy crew now have a weapon in Godzzilla ,Salti's crew have all had astrapacocktomy......and I hear rumours he gone 'soft' flip flopping on his outrage of how he is taking up the beach


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Superb fish. Well done and congrats on the plan coming together.


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice one mate, great fish

Loved the vid and soundtrack too


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah pretty pumped with the catch, hopefully will get a leave pass to go fishing with Safa and the boys on the weekend to add to the collection!


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

rodpac said:


> Top stuff Justin, good size too!
> 
> I may have to take a look at one of those penn reels. If it can take a continued surf launch bare like that I may just change my mind on taking a decent spin reel out with me.


Thanks Rod, great reels mate check out this link, there is a couple of videos on them testing them while submerged in water etc, Anglers warehouse had a great deal going last week the 4500 series and other series with a penn spinning rod for about $159. The reel retails in BCF for $199 alone. Angler Warehouse down Tweed are no longer advertising the deal but when I rang a couple of days ago they said they would honour the deal for this week if your interested. I have the 5500 series next size up I think they are doing those for about the same price right up to the 10500 model but increase by a few dollars up to $200.
http://www.anglerswarehouse.com.au/prod ... _4500_7885

Rod if I dont head north with Clive this weekend might get out to Fidos again on Sunday morning if you're interested.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Nice man. Spanish, awesome fish.


----------

